# Training Both Hands.....



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally *I believe* it is very important to train both hands to be able to have technical proficiency in case another one get's injured.  One of the thing's I enjoy about the FMA's is that this is emphasized by *many *practitioner's.  

So does anyone *not* train both hands or do you just train one and use the other as support only. (either empty hand, stick or blade)

Just interested on various opinions as always?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2007)

I must confess--when the (left-handed) Prof. Presas was alive, I trained both sides. Now that's he gone, I do much less balancing of both sides--my stick typically stays in my right hand.

I don't disagree that training for both hands is good, though I think putting more of your time into the more likely scenario also makes some sense.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that for initial training, strong side is most important, since it's vital to get some useful skills down as quickly as possible for self defense. However, when training in technical skills later on, training both sides is vital. 

However (again).... Both Side Training Thread at KUTAKI.org


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Doc Jude nice link to the old Kutaki thread!  I enjoyed that discussion when it was going on.  It is true that you get some transferance of skill by working with your dominant side but in my opinion it is not enough of a transferance to equalize your training. (though that could vary depending on individual people)  Though everyone has to determine how good they want their non dominant hand to be.  To illustrate this transferance idea I have worked with quite a few Collegiate and International Athletes.  One quarterback that I was training had a great arm. (really great)  He had been practicing for a long, long time on throwing left handed (his dominant side) and had a rocket of an arm with accuracy to boot.  However his right hand throwing was not even in the same ball park yet still was significantly better than your average joe's arm. (due to genetic's and training)  So did he get a little tansferance of skill?  Probably but was it anywhere near the other hand...... not even close!  Truthfully if you take anyone and have them train only one side they will have a little transferance and probably more if they have been training a really long, long time but will the other side be equal?  Well, I doubt it!  The question is do you want to be equal or just very functional.  I train to be very, very functional so that if my dominant side is damaged I have a back up skill set on my non dominant side that can easily take over and finish in a personal protection situatioin.  Just my thoughts!


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally *I believe* it is very important to train both hands to be able to have technical proficiency in case another one get's injured. One of the thing's I enjoy about the FMA's is that this is emphasized by *many *practitioner's.
> 
> So does anyone *not* train both hands or do you just train one and use the other as support only. (either empty hand, stick or blade)
> 
> Just interested on various opinions as always?


 
I too, think that its important.  I spend some time on it, but not nearly what I think I should be.  Sure we have our left vs right drills, etc., but again, thats just a drill.  If one really wants to better their left side, it needs to be worked on more than just inside of a drill.  

For example...lets take disarms.  We (we as in my group) primarily work them right/right.  Now, What happens if the attacker puts his stick in his left?  We still have ours in the right.  Will the disarm work?  Sure there are other things that can be done, but if the goal is a disarm, you're going to have to change your stick have as well.  I've played with this before and in the beginning its not, IMO, as easy as it seems.  Technically our body knows the moves, but it takes a bit of time to co-ordinate it. 

Nice thread topic!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2007)

I do train both hands, especially empty hand, but my teacher believed that if you concentrate on your strengths, your weaknesses will disappear, but if you concentrate on your weaknesses, you'll spend a lifetime to make very little progress.  So, I don't try for true ambidexterity; each hand has a role.  I'm right handed; my right hand is the "kill shot."  My left hand is the stun shot & primary clearing hand.  Either is capable of a kill shot -- but my preference is to use the right.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 7, 2007)

We train everything left and right.  Of course, as soon as I turn my back some students go back to just working their dominant side.:idunno:  If we only trained in what was easy, I'd be a Supreme Grandmaster in Shaolin Sitting On Sofa.  It's important that the student be pushed beyond their current abilities in order to gain greater skill.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 7, 2007)

I admit to training my dominate side more however I do train both sides. 
I have drills in class where we actually tie the dominate hand behind the back and make students spar, do drills, etc. with just their weaker side


----------

